# is it ok to burn compressed wood boards?



## par0thead151 (Jan 26, 2011)

i scored a large size of skids, and other super try packaging wood that a auto dealership used.
some of the wood was 5'X7' boards that had compressed material between three wood boards. it looks like a mix of sawdust sandwiched between three boards.
is this stuff safe to burn in my wood stove?


----------



## tickbitty (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure, but I would think not?
You aren't supposed to burn particle board, painted wood, plywood even, due to the chemicals in it...


----------



## par0thead151 (Jan 26, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Not sure, but I would think not?
> You aren't supposed to burn particle board, painted wood, plywood even, due to the chemicals in it...



i was under the impression that many wood burners used wood from skids.
i would say 90% of the wood i got looks like boards used on the tops of skids.
half inch thick. 5-6" wide and they were 10-14' long
the compressed wood i have has what looks ot be particle board sandwiched betwene three layers of wood.
i dont think i will burn it based on a quick google of what is in that wood.


----------



## devinsdad (Jan 26, 2011)

NOT recommended at all. I once saw a 4 foot tall by 8 inch diameter cone of serious fire burn for several long minutes out the top of a OWB with a load of osb scraps


----------



## bogydave (Jan 26, 2011)

NOT recommended anymore.

Not in a stove with a catalytic, for sure.
Many stoves burn anything, one guy here burns tons of junk mail.
cut up pallets, plywoods, presswood, newspapers etc
If you can control the air, if it burns, many old stoves do ok & burn it.

You may have lots of toxic chemicals, nails, staples, screws in the ashes & the smoke has many more toxins than plain wood smoke. 
So it is not done as much now, the glues are better but toxic when burned. 
We all have some/more environmental concerns & are more aware of poisoning ourselves & neighbors.
I would stay away from treated wood for sure though, the chemicals are real toxic. (before & when burned)

My newer cat stove only sees, fire wood. (as dry of wood as I can get it)


----------



## par0thead151 (Jan 26, 2011)

devinsdad said:
			
		

> NOT recommended at all. I once saw a 4 foot tall by 8 inch diameter cone of serious fire burn for several long minutes out the top of a OWB with a load of osb scraps



holy chit...
what would cause that?
the gasses from burning the chemicals and such in the particle board?


----------



## nate379 (Jan 26, 2011)

Stuff like that I toss in the burn barrel to get rid of.  OSB, plywood, PT wood, etc.  Only construction debris I burn in my stove is 2x lumber, planking, etc.  If I had a non cat stove I'd throw it all in there with no worries though.

The stove in my Dad's shop is the "trash eater" and never had an issue with stoves or chimney in the last 15 years, so I don't sweat it.  He has a deal setup to the stove that drips used oil into the fire even.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 26, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Stuff like that I toss in the burn barrel to get rid of.  OSB, plywood, PT wood, etc.  Only construction debris I burn in my stove is 2x lumber, planking, etc.  If I had a non cat stove I'd throw it all in there with no worries though.
> 
> The stove in my Dad's shop is the "trash eater" and never had an issue with stoves or chimney in the last 15 years, so I don't sweat it.  He has a deal setup to the stove that drips used oil into the fire even.



Now that is really something to be proud of and boast about.
Really..... seriously? Not exactly the things to brag about.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 26, 2011)

Why would you rather he pour the oil on the ground instead?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 26, 2011)

I would not.  It's probably not as toxic as all the plastic that some burn along with their trash, but then 2 wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 26, 2011)

Hogwildz, 

Many "waste oil burning stoves" are EPA certified. Burn pretty darn clean. Never notice it being smokey except right at start up. Lees smokey than a wood stove anyway.
Our land fills (dumps) have waste oil tanks so we can dispose of our engine oil, used oils without dumping it in land fills or elsewhere etc.
Many local shops mix a little diesel with it so it's viscus enough to flow thru the stoves carburetors. They burn real clean but you have to
 clean out the "fire pot" regularly when burning used oil. A grey/black powdery solids builds up over time.
In the spring & fall we'd burn it straight, winter we mixed in some diesel. 
Recycled used  oil is $$ here. Filtered & mixed with heating oil for many shop heaters.
I bet if you check out your area, you may be surprised how big of a business it is becoming.
When burned properly, burns as clean as heating oil.

http://www.wasteoilheat.com/

What do you do with your used dirty oils? In Alaska, we use it. 

Not bragging, just sharing some of the facts & different ways to recycle. 
We always passed the EPA "Opacity" tests. 

Your info says "next to a nuke plant" , do you get cheap electricity? We don't, & we have hydro from the Eklutna Lake power plant . My highest monthly bill is electric. Go figure.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 26, 2011)

No matter how you look at something it's going to effect the environment one way or another.  This is in his home shop where he might burn 1-2 gals of oil a month.

I'm sure dropping it off to a collection point would be "better" but I'm not aware of any of those within an hr drive of where they live.  

In any case I don't think burning the oil in a wood stove is worse than burning it in a waste oil burner, which is where most of the oil here goes.  If it doesn't go for that, I'm told it gets used in asphalt production.

As far as the wood products, the landfill not far from where they live just burns it all anyway, so it makes no sense to pay for them to burn scrap wood when it can at least heat the garage.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Jan 26, 2011)

Most skids are made of ash but that can vary. I work in a plant that produces consumer products. Skids are used over and over for all kinds of chemicals, materials, etc, and find there way through just about any type of industrial plant imaginable.  Some are cleaner than others, but most are pretty bad. 

Our local newspaper gives away skids, one time use used to ship newsprint, I think these would be a lot cleaner than a standard reusable multiuse skid thats been all over the country.
I would think these auto dealership skids are clean and the non particle board parts are safe to burn in moderation. Are they hardwood?
Sounds more like crating material than skids.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 26, 2011)

I came across a few pallets that were made from some type of plywood/laminate material once.  I just passed them over and went for the ones that were made of solid wood.  I'd say they're pretty rare, but they are out there.  The majority are made of good old fashioned hardwood and my furnace loves them.  It's not hard to find pallets that aren't potentially contaminated with chemicals either.  Skip the automotive shops, feed and fertilizer dealers, and chemical plants-check out lumberyards, machine shops, steel dealers, landscaping/hardscaping contractors, etc...I get lots of pallets from an insurance restoration company that gets tons of pallets with shipments of roofing shingles.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Hogwildz,
> 
> Many "waste oil burning stoves" are EPA certified. Burn pretty darn clean. Never notice it being smokey except right at start up. Lees smokey than a wood stove anyway.
> Our land fills (dumps) have waste oil tanks so we can dispose of our engine oil, used oils without dumping it in land fills or elsewhere etc.
> ...



If I read it correctly in the linked website I did not find an EPA endorsement of this product, nor testing data for emissions. It indicates that the EPA in 1992 determined that this was too small an industry to note and therefore is not regulating burners under 500K Btus that burn off-specification oil. They seem to sidestep the issue of heavy metals in the emissions completely in these burners, which would be my main concern. I can dig being frugal and using these in a rural environment on a limited basis is probably fine. But I would not encourage their widespread usage in urban areas.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 26, 2011)

You are right, it don't cover the epa certifications process. Didn't mean it to.
Just one link, I found, for referencing waste oil burning.
Recycled oil, not waste oil in today's language may be more accurate.

Slamming a guy for burning used engine oil, just didn't sound right to me.  Sorry.

We Alaskans burn oil. That's bad

Thank you Hogwildz

In my old non-cat stove, I would burn  wood scraps, cardboard & paper. Not good for the cat stove I have now. 
Many with out cat stove, burn various burnables  successfully & get good heat out put. The guy who bought my old stove, wanted it so he could.
I do miss small "junk fires" but am happy I upgraded, better efficiency long term. Just have to go the the dump more often.


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 26, 2011)

The problem with manufactured wood is the binders/glues that are used and the material added to reinforce the wood fibers. Some and soon many landfills will not accept "pressed board and chip board) the rules are out on plywood. What you are doing is releasing carcinogens when you burn these products. Remember the flap over the "Toxic Trailers" used in New Orleans. Landfills are finding the chemicals are leaching out. Some end up in ground water, and back into our daily environments. The really bad thing about packing material is it is not regulated. Skids from overseas made of anything but real hard woods may be full of things that are banned in the US for years. Check out Melamine from China... This may be banned soon from import. This is not the same as "formica counter top material" This is the shiny finish used on all kinds of products from furniture to tableware. This product and heat are deadly. Remember the warning about aircraft fires,,,, get out because breathing the burning air will kill you before the fire gets to you.

For those not aware. Many areas are banning waste oil burners in all but the largest facilities that can filter the oil. And the burners are certainly not a drip in the stove, but high tech fuel injection systems. That is coming very soon through out the country. For your waste oil, take it to the lube shop. They have the containers to store it and are required by law to send it to the oil recycler. All those off brand oils in the cheapy parts stores are made from it.


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 26, 2011)

And before you all jump on the pellet burners....Pellets are all wood, no added binder. The natural lignin is the binder. Pellets are all wood, and sometimes cleaner than wood splits because they have no bark.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 27, 2011)

littlesmokey said:
			
		

> And before you all jump on the pellet burners....Pellets are all wood, no added binder. The natural lignin is the binder. Pellets are all wood, and sometimes cleaner than wood splits because they have no bark.




Good point

I think that's the same for many the formed woodstove & fireplace pressed logs.
Just wood.
Pressed into shape wet, then dried. The fibers hold them together.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 27, 2011)

When in doubt, throw it out.


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 27, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> littlesmokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same process, just bigger dies and larger presses. Oh, and they don't wet the dust actually, it is a specific moisture content not sure by 12% rings somewhere. Generally the raw material has to be dried. It's the cell material that holds it together, not added moisture. Driers are the second largest expense, I heard.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 27, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> You are right, it don't cover the epa certifications process. Didn't mean it to.
> Just one link, I found, for referencing waste oil burning.
> Recycled oil, not waste oil in today's language may be more accurate.
> 
> ...



Well now, seems I struck a nerve with you huh Davey?
I didn't slam anyone, just pointed out the obvious. Many people burn many things ignorant to the fact that they are putting much more than Co2 or carbon into the air.
I am not a conservationist, by any mans, but I also don't consciously, purposely burn motor oil, or pressure treated wood, or brag about the the "trash burner".
Sounds a little more than just a few drops of oil being burned. So whether it sounds right or not to you, I could give a rats ass. I am not here to treat you with kid gloves and worry of hurting your pride or feelings, or upsetting you. That is on you, not me. Just because you live in a more out of the way, vast area, does not make conscious, intentional putting toxins in the air ok. 
Justify it any way you want, it still the wrong thing to do. If you can't understand that, then there is no explaining it.
I used to burn my trash, after a while of smelling the nasty stuff burning out of it, I decided to stop. Just the right thing to do. Common sense.
So you are welcome, I would say I am sorry to have upset you, but I am not, so I won't.
Nothing personal, and I believe I was responding to Nates remarks. So you took it personal for some reason, and felt the need to get defensive towards me. Hmmm, wonder what that is about.
Oh well, life goes on. So, your welcome.


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 27, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm, sounds like an environmentalist to me. Sprouts and yogurt on the way.... You SIR have crossed to the lighted side.

Screw the image, we'll hide the tatoos


----------



## HOOSIERJIM (Jan 27, 2011)

All those cheapy off brand oils in the parts stores are not made from recycled waste oil. It is purchased under contract and the parts store applies their name on the bottle. I just asked my local parts store about this and right now their oil is purchased from valvoline. Do a little research before you post that kind of misleading info


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 27, 2011)

HOOSIERJIM said:
			
		

> All those cheapy off brand oils in the parts stores are not made from recycled waste oil. It is purchased under contract and the parts store applies their name on the bottle. I just asked my local parts store about this and right now their oil is purchased from valvoline. Do a little research before you post that kind of misleading info



Does Valvoline guarantee the oil is "virgin" ???  I sell stuff made by others, but that doesn't mean it's the freshest oil in the pot. Let's let those that sell oil tell the truth.


----------



## HOOSIERJIM (Jan 27, 2011)

DO YOU KNOW THAT IT IS NOT VIRGIN. If not then why say so, just because you sell inferior products to unsuspecting honest hard working Americans doesn't mean everyone does it


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 27, 2011)

HOOSIERJIM said:
			
		

> DO YOU KNOW THAT IT IS NOT VIRGIN. If not then why say so, just because you sell inferior products to unsuspecting honest hard working Americans doesn't mean everyone does it



Yep, I know, see it packed all day with different labels. I't still good, but it's not the first time around. Doesn't mean it's bad. I have heard even the "big Boys" use it. Refiltered and super clean means cooler running. Not a racer, not a runner, but if it is good enough for them it's good enough for me!


----------



## bogydave (Jan 27, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, bothered me some but I'm over it. Cabin fever getting to me. 
Standing up for another Alaskan & I got of topic, sorry but we do that.

You are right. You are a good guy. I apologize.
Left PA about 40 years ago, but when I left folks still gave a rats ass, 
 Thanks for the info.

Sorry I got off topic &/or offended anyone. I'll do better. 
But still may defend Alaska & most Alaskans.
PM me if needed so this can get to the topic


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 27, 2011)

So that's the FU. I am  An Alaskan way. Well I hope to crap we take all the tax subsideys away and let you live your life free and Easy, Burn the crap out of your air and polute to your hears content, but when the honey bucket of help comes by remeber to tell your kids, grand kids and great grand kids.... I did it my way.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not what what the folk you are talking about, but that is so far from the truth it's almost funny.


----------



## SKIN052 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry. burning waste oil is is wrong no matter how you justify it. Would I do it if I had the right set up? Propably, pain in the ass to get rid of the stuff. Anyway, back on track, 

As for the original question, should you burn the pressed wood. I would actually use it to get the fire going but would never load the stove with more than a peice or 2 at a time. The stuff burns wicked hot. I burn some scrap osb and plywood in the shop stove and let me tell you, that stuff will run away on you real fast and you will have a over fire before you know it. If you are going to burn itm just be carefull and keep an eye on is all. mix it in with some less than seasoned wood if it's all you have.


----------



## par0thead151 (Jan 27, 2011)

littlesmokey said:
			
		

> So that's the FU. I am  An Alaskan way. Well I hope to crap we take all the tax subsideys away and let you live your life free and Easy, Burn the crap out of your air and polute to your hears content, but when the honey bucket of help comes by remeber to tell your kids, grand kids and great grand kids.... I did it my way.




an angry environmentalist...
the worst kind!

if you want to crap all over a thread, please start your own, or take it to the ash can.


----------

